
Microsoft Prepares x86-64 Support for Windows on ARM Devices - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/microsoft-prepares-x86-64-support-for-windows-on-arm-devices/
======
kayfox
I wonder if having x86-64 cores alongside ARM cores could be a thing, like how
ARM big.LITTLE combines different core types for efficiency with different
tasks.

It used to be a thing that was more common for compatibility, like in the
Commodore C128, PS2, Nintendo DS, etc, where there would be processors of
older or other architectures available to run certain software.

~~~
rbanffy
I think Intel has something like that in the pipeline:
[https://analyticsindiamag.com/inside-intels-latest-
breakthro...](https://analyticsindiamag.com/inside-intels-latest-breakthrough-
is-foveros-3d-stacking-technology/)

